# Notebook caida y no enciende.



## Mirix10 (Ago 17, 2012)

*Hola gente otra vez acudiendo a ustedes para que me ayuden con este problema. Recibi una notebook marca CX modelo CXPH10 que se cayó al piso y no encendió más. Las pruebas que realicé fueron la siguientes: Probar con cargador no encendió , probar con batería no encendió, la desarmé por completo para ver si había algo desconectado y a simple vista no (tenía por dentro cucarachas muertas y VIVAS!). Ajusté la memoria ram por las dudas que hiciera falso contacto. Medí el pin de carga y tiene el voltaje correcto. Medí el botón de encendido y le llega el mismo voltaje sin embargo en el camino el ventilador del disipador no enciende. Alguna sugerencia más de testeo ? Quizás sea la placa madre y tenga que dar la terrible noticia de que pueden ir preparando el funeral para este equipo. Ustedes que dicen?

Saludos.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 18, 2012)

Funeral, por el solo echo de las cucarachas.


----------



## nocta (Ago 18, 2012)

Coincido con el de arriba.

Además de las cucas, si se cayó prendida, peor.


----------



## Mirix10 (Ago 21, 2012)

Definitivamente ha fallecido , se van a querer matar ellos ya que tenia poco tiempo de uso por lo que no entiendo el tema de las cucarachonas, en fin gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola.

Desconecta el ventilador y pruebalo.
Busca el camino de la conexión de la alimentación del ventidor en la computadora.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Ago 22, 2012)

Mirix10 saludos, socio su motherboard está bien sucia con excremento de cucarachas, desármela por completo quitando (memorias, ventilador, procesador, batería, memorias, flexibles etc.) es decir que quede solo la motherboard y lávela con detergente en una ponchera, pasándole un cepillo de dientes o pincel, esto te lo comentó creyendo que las componentes no están sulfatados y a punto de caerse si no que esta sucios. Después de lavarla, sécala con un el secador de pelo y queda como nueva.
[/COLOR] 
Después de esta práctica comenta y te doy otra orientación para la prueba con voltaje.


----------



## tiago (Ago 22, 2012)

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> Mirix10 saludos, socio su motherboard está bien sucia con excremento de cucarachas, desármela por completo quitando (memorias, ventilador, procesador, batería, memorias, flexibles etc.) es decir que quede solo la motherboard y lávela con detergente en una ponchera, pasándole un cepillo de dientes o pincel, esto te lo comentó creyendo que las componentes no están sulfatados y a punto de caerse si no que esta sucios. Después de lavarla, sécala con un el secador de pelo y queda como nueva.
> 
> Después de esta práctica comenta y te doy otra orientación para la prueba con voltaje.



Cuidado con el detergente que deja residuo. Cuidado con el agua que deja restos calcáreos.
Baño en alcohol isopropílico ó desengrasante diluido en agua destilada (Inmersión total), enjoagar con agua destilada al dia siguiente y tender de la cuerda de la ropa unas horas.

Si es por suciedad el fallo, ahora debría arrancar. Es el método que uso yo cuando la placa recibe coca-cola, cerveza, mojitos y otras sustancias.

Debes revisar la alimentación en con el equipo en st-by. Con referencia a negativo, mide en los inductores encapsulados en ferrita, debe haber al menos cinco de ellos, en dos de los cuales debe haber tensión, en uno 3'3 y en otro 5 Volt.

Si es así el equipo está medio vivo, sólo hay que sacarlo del coma.

Saludos.


----------



## pablo08itu (Oct 6, 2012)

No no revisa el micro que seguro se aflojo del zócalo


----------

